# DIY cabinet for Dennerle Nano Cube 30l



## tekla (12 Mar 2011)

Hi
Here's my cabinet project for Dennerle Nano Cube aquarium .
Material: 18mm MDF

Design





Realization:


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2011)

Sell me one? It looks really great! You should be proud!


----------



## foxfish (12 Mar 2011)

Nice finish....


----------

